# Aftermarket miter gauge



## al m (Dec 13, 2012)

Thinking about getting one,Internet searches keep pointing to Incra and jessem
Ant real owner points of view,are they worth the price?


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I don't have one but a friend has an Osborn and he likes it.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

I have been seeing the V-120 for $59 USD on sale lately. That don't sound too bad.


----------



## al m (Dec 13, 2012)

MT Stringer said:


> I have been seeing the V-120 for $59 USD on sale lately. That don't sound too bad.


Being canadian I don't get all the advantages of sale price you enjoy in the stated
But
We have really good breakfast tea,and beer
And
Many lakes and rocks and trees
And three weeks of summer
Lol


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

I use at accumiter great unit
JDS Accu-Miter Professional Miter Gauge


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

al m said:


> Being canadian I don't get all the advantages of sale price you enjoy in the stated
> But
> We have really good breakfast tea,and beer
> And
> ...


Yeah, it's getting chilly here. A front blew in. It is down to 63F.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

al m said:


> Thinking about getting one,Internet searches keep pointing to Incra and jessem
> Ant real owner points of view,are they worth the price?


I Incra... not a negative word...


----------



## al m (Dec 13, 2012)

Stick486 said:


> I Incra... not a negative word...


What model do you have?
May go as far as te 1000se,can't justify the 3000
Then again the v series with a shop made fence would be a huge improvement over oem


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

I love the Osborne, great value and performance.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

al m said:


> What model do you have?
> May go as far as te 1000se,can't justify the 3000
> Then again the v series with a shop made fence would be a huge improvement over oem


2ea 1000 a one 1000SE...
the SE is too much for the right side of the TS's blade but is super on the router table...


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

I have an old Incra 1000 and love it. I check it's accuracy once a year but haven't need to change it in a long time - still is dead on. Have been very tempted to get the V27 on sale for use with jigs.


----------



## Jerry Bowen (Jun 25, 2011)

Either one is "Top Drawer" and the only real good choices out there, you can't go wrong wth either one. I tried them both but use the Incra all of the time. There just are no other choices that are as good as these two miter gauges in my opinion.

Jerry B.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

got an Incra2000, likely the least popular of the Incra line, but I love it!!! 3000HD will be the next one I get. Jess-em and Osbourne both appear to be outstanding in their own right. I don't think you could go wrong with any of them...


----------



## kywoodchopper (Jul 18, 2013)

I have a Kreg miter gauge. It has two small adjustment screws on the back for adjusting the fence out on in of either end. I also have several Incra's, but mostly I use the Kreg. 

Here is a tip to determine if you miter gauge is accurate and cutting at 90 degrees. Don't put a square across of the end of the board and down one side. Instead stand the board on a flat surface (like the table saw) and stand the square beside it with one side against the board and the other on the flat surface. You will be able to see if your cut is accurate. Hope this is helpful. Malcolm / Kentucky USA


----------



## al m (Dec 13, 2012)

Thanks for all the replies,being a Incra fan,and so many who reinforce what I have read,looks like I will be shopping Incra for bowing day(or week/month ) sales
Leaning towards a 1000 se,will see what deals come along


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

I have an Incra 1000SE and like it a lot. Recently built a sled for the table saw and love it. Don't know why I waited so long to build it. About 50 years of waiting.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Better late than never Richard.....

a quality miter gauge and well built sleds have become essentials in my shop.....


----------



## Tagwatts (Apr 11, 2012)

I do not think you Can go wrong with Incra Products. You can find buy cheaper, but Incra products are good quality quipment.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

What Doug said! 
Osborne Manufacturing - Precision Woodworking Tools - Home Page
USPS.


----------



## williamm (Oct 10, 2011)

I have a Rigid digital readout which I purchased online from one of the big box stores.
It has served me well for a couple of years now.


----------



## RJM (Apr 11, 2010)

al m said:


> Thanks for all the replies,being a Incra fan,and so many who reinforce what I have read,looks like I will be shopping Incra for bowing day(or week/month ) sales
> Leaning towards a 1000 se,will see what deals come along


 Get the Incra HD instead of the SE. Only $20 more on Amazon (or $15 more on ebay) but you get indexes every degree instead of every 5 degrees (both have 22-1/2egree indexes). So if you ever wanted to make a 5 sided box, you'd be able to cut 72 degree miters with the HD 

I bought mine on ebay about a week before Rockler put it on sale for $30 less. The ebay seller (toolzoneinc) gave me a $30 refund. Toolzoneinc has the lowest price on ebay for the HD and the SE.


----------



## lenh (Feb 27, 2009)

The thing that has me sold on Incra is their flip stop. I rarely if ever have to use odd angles like 34.5. I've always wondered who really needs that. Whatever, I use a stop all the time. The Incra has the ability to use it with a auxiliary fence. That is a winner for me.


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

I bought the Incra 1000HD when Rockler had it on sale and have been very happy with it. I recently needed to cut a 60º angle and it worked perfectly for that.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks to everyone's input (especially RJM60 - Robert), I have a 1000HD on order.


----------



## 64 ford (Apr 21, 2013)

Mike
Good choice! I also bought one when Rockler had them on sale. Really haven't used it but it appears to be a good one.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

"You guys"?
If you meant me, there isn't enough money to get me to move there!


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

If you buy Incra stuff, does that mean you have drank the cool aid? :lol:


----------



## Jerry Bowen (Jun 25, 2011)

Just for the record, my Incra V27, the least expensive miter gauge that Incra makes, works as well as their best one I suspect, in regard to accuracy. It is limited to increments of five degrees which for me so far anyway has been all that I have ever needed. However, mine did need to be calibrated when I first got it. The amount of movement that is available for calibration is very small, but the calibration did need to be tweaked. Mark Muelller of Incra showed me hot to do the calibration, and in my attempt to do the calibration I learned that a cheap ten dollar square that I had bought from the local hardware store was not square. I had to buy a good square that cost about what the miter guage had cost. $70 each as I recall now.

I'm going to repeat what I wrote about on the forum sometime back as this seems like a good place and the time to do so again.

My brother was just beginning to turn some bowls on his new little Delta lathe and wanted to do a project with me. He asked me if I'd glue up some rings for him to use.

At one point he wanted some six sided rings made of contrasting wood. This required that the miter gauge be set at 30 degrees and that six parts be made, requiring 12 cuts. I started making the cuts with a thin kerf blade in the TS and no matter what I did there would be a very slight gap in one of the joints. After I put a full kerf blade on with one stabilizer I cut several rings with absolutely no gaps, each of the six joints were tight, no gaps what so ever. This attests to the accuracy of the miter gauge. It also pointed out that the thin kerf blade has a bit of flutter in it compared to the stiffer and more stable full kerf blade.

Now, I suspect that most any miter gauge can probably be set at the correct angle with somd puttering around but if the part that fits in the miter slot on the TS is not tight, should say fits properly, the accuracy that one expects from the gauge will be diminished, and the way that Incra deals with this is part of what makes their product work as well as it does, very important.

Bottom line, what has been said so far on this thread about the Incra, as well as the Osborne miter gauge is reliable and you won't go wrong with either one of them.

I do hope that you will let us know which way you finally go.

Jerry B.


----------



## al m (Dec 13, 2012)

DaninVan said:


> "You guys"?
> If you meant me, there isn't enough money to get me to move there!


Lost me Dan,not sure what you are referring to


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I like my Osborne. Very precise.


----------



## Willway (Aug 16, 2012)

I love the Osborne my friend Jerry gave us when we went out to see him. Thanks 'Youngin'!!! 

As a note any miter gauge will need to be fine tuned to your saw, and the adjustments are there to do it. By the way, the Osborne does have a flip stop, and extends out to 42 inches. You can't go wrong with the Incra or the Osborne.

Dick


----------



## IC31 (Nov 16, 2012)

I just bought an INCRA V27 with the 5* between stops as I thought that in the long run, that it would wear better then the 1* between stops V120 model. Time will tell. So far it has worked well once dialed in to the saw blade(easy job). The bar is a little shorter then expected but hasn't proven to be a problem. There was a guide bar slot adjustment problem in that the split nylon ring wasn't in the correct position to expand and no instructions explaining what needed to be done. I would have preferred a nylon set screw instead - but this expanding ring is the Incra way while the set screw being used for the much more expensive Kreg and probably others. One of the first small projects I did was to make some 22.5 degree cuts - and they were perfect vs the clunker I had been using. I'm happy:dance3:


----------



## Barry747 (Jun 16, 2011)

I've had an Incra V27 for a few years and am very happy with it. It does need calibration from time to time, normally because I get careless and drop it or bang it on something. I use a plastic drafting triangle, which I picked up at an office supply store years ago, which has 45 degree and 90 degree angles to do the calibration. For my hobby projects the 5 degree increments are all I've ever needed.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Christmas came early! 2 day shipping! :dance3:


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Oh my Gawd, you can build airplanes now. Sure a purrty looken thang. Good show Mike.

To join in the discussion of Incra,I bought the version with 5 degree notches,it was on sale foe $45. And was using it to cut compound angles with. They didn't fit so I checked it and the angle that holds the sacrificial fence was 3 degrees off of vertical. So I notified Incra and sent some pictures and they shipped me a new piece the next day. I installed the new one and now it is right on the money. They take their reputation seriously.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks Herb. I can store it beside my4# shop hammer, crow bar and log splitter. Y'all are dragging me kicking and screeming into this high tech world. :lol:


----------



## al m (Dec 13, 2012)

MT Stringer said:


> Christmas came early! 2 day shipping! :dance3:


Nice
Is yours square to the table?
That's the only complaint I have read about the Incra guage.Some shimm,herb got a replacement


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

The first guy I talked to told me the same thing "shim it"and I after I reminded him of their reputation for accuracy he said to watch for a new angle in the mail.

Herb


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

al m said:


> Nice
> Is yours square to the table?
> That's the only complaint I have read about the Incra guage.Some shimm,herb got a replacement


I haven't had time to check it. I got it put together and square to the blade so I could cut some drawer fronts to their final width. That's all I need it for right now. After I finish this current project, I'll take a closer look and figure out how to set the tape measure. I couldn't figure it out. I can get by without it for now.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Jun 2, 2014)

lenh said:


> The thing that has me sold on Incra is their flip stop. I rarely if ever have to use odd angles like 34.5. I've always wondered who really needs that. Whatever, I use a stop all the time. The Incra has the ability to use it with a auxiliary fence. That is a winner for me.


Someone correct me if I'm wrong but the 34.5 setting is part of the setup for cutting crown laying it flat.

Al


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

RJM60 said:


> (both have 22-1/2egree indexes). So if you ever wanted to make a 5 sided box, you'd be able to cut 72 degree miters with the HD


Actually 5 sided boxes need 36 deg miters!



> Someone correct me if I'm wrong but the 34.5 setting is part of the setup for cutting crown laying it flat.


Al, you are correct!

Just did some 7 sided stuff... more to do. Will have pictures after the project is complete! That's 25.724... degrees!

I'll take my Dubby cut of sled any day over any miter gauge I've seen... Just makes that kind of stuff really easy. And about the same price.


----------



## Bodger96 (Mar 18, 2014)

Hi Al I have V120 and it works great.

Regards Bob


----------



## IC31 (Nov 16, 2012)

That INCRA 1000HD is very nice, but for me, I would spend w-a-a-a-y too much time figuring out how the gadgets all worked vs the simple V27 or even the V120 which I might add to my collection and dedicate one of them to the T tracked router table.

That 'dubby' at $180 bucks per side sure looks nice too but way out of my league as well.


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

IC31 said:


> That INCRA 1000HD is very nice, but for me, I would spend w-a-a-a-y too much time figuring out how the gadgets all worked vs the simple V27 or even the V120 which I might add to my collection and dedicate one of them to the T tracked router table.
> 
> That 'dubby' at $180 bucks per side sure looks nice too but way out of my league as well.


Dave, I have used just the left side one for about 17 years. Really have not had a need for the second one. It is dead on accurate though. I am considering buying a new one, they have made a number of nice improvements since then.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

What is a Dubby cutoff sled? I have not heard of them, sounds interesting.

Herb


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

Here is their web site listing, Herb...

“Dubby” – The Original Table Saw Sled | In-Line Industries


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks Duane, 
I had a Rockler sled in my last shop and it required a right hand piece to support the cut off when it dropped off the cut. I suppose this one is the same way. this one is a higher quality sled, I will have to think about it. I love sleds, using a shop made one now,but looking to upgrade to a miter sled.

Herb

Herb


----------



## Al B Thayer (Jun 2, 2014)

There is a great deal more accuracy with the angle reference marks farther out on the Dubby. That's where the secrete to success it. I didn't know they still sold it. I have three sleds one cuts angles.

Al


----------



## al m (Dec 13, 2012)

After much consideration,whent to buy the Incra 1000se.at the store with the actual gauges in my hand realized the v120 was everything I needed,with a wooden fence added i will continue to use I as I have always used a miter gauge with added accuracy.not sue if I could get used to the ones with the aluminum fences
Thanks to everyone for your input
al


----------



## al m (Dec 13, 2012)

I set up the guage,fifteen minutes tops,was worried about being square to the table,this one is bang on according to my starrett 12"set square.
Needed slight adjustment to get a square cut,simple to do with the easy to follow instructions
Ripped a piece of plywood 12" ,then used the miter guage to square one end,checked with the square,looked good,flipped it,set it so it just kissed the blade and ran it through,only dusted the edge,checking again from both edges with the set square ,looks bang on
My only dis appointment is after setting it with the tee slott in the t.s.,then trying in the tee slots in my router tables,it fits nice in my Incra table but is sloppy in my t.s. Extension.
May try buying a incra extrusion for the t.s extension


----------



## IC31 (Nov 16, 2012)

al m said:


> My only dis appointment is after setting it with the tee slott in the t.s.,then trying in the tee slots in my router tables,it fits nice in my Incra table but is sloppy in my t.s. Extension.
> May try buying a incra extrusion for the t.s extension


The easiest solution - a second V27 or V120. Mine is the same with the router table having a sloppy combo T and 3/8X3/4 slot. Currently I'm using the old pot metal clunk that has the cracks bandaged up with the router until I see if Santa has surprises for me


----------

